# Trinity river white Bass



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Where in Houston trinity river has white bass, and what time of the year starts biting.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

close to the dam in the spring time.


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

Lock and **** in Centerville.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Hwy 19 near Trinity Texas in Feb / March if you have a boat. There is some pretty good fishing under the bridge if not.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

*Lock & Dam*

I get many questions about LnD, so click and see what it can do for you:

http://fishing.mrhop.com/


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

hopn said:


> I get many questions about LnD, so click and see what it can do for you:
> 
> http://fishing.mrhop.com/


THX hopn looks like lots great info in one spot again thx to you, and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I like to focus on these spots for early Trinity river running white bass; the highway 19 ramp at Riverside if the water is low and especially if it has clear water. 
Those are the optimum conditions, but often you can score good white bass under less than optimum conditions there.

Below the Lake Livingston dam if there is a 2,000 to 6,000 cubic feet per second flow and has been for five days to a week. This is not as consistent or as easy to call as it was 8 to 10 years ago.
I have had luck there very early on in the year catching huge sow white bass that hug the bottom and want almost no action to a grub crawled slow and with frequent stops along the bottom. 
A slow lift and fall retrieve is good, but just crawling it painfully slow along the bottom works great. 
White or chart grubs 3" long have been great for me on 1/4 ounce jig head that lets me feel the bottom and the very soft bite/pressure the fish use in cold water to hit a bait. 
At this spot, as in many winter white bass spots there can be a drastic difference between catches for anglers who can make those retrieves and those who work a bait too fast.

Sometimes the LnD will be on fire very early in the year and can be like hitting the white bass lottery about super Sunday time.

The trick to it all is to develop a set of contacts that regularly test those waters and are willing to give feed back on how the fishing is there. And get a good link collection to different web sites that show water flow of the river and if possible rainfall.
The rainfall sites will help make accurate predictions after you get a little practice putting it together.
Or if you have the time hit those spots on a rotating basis and test them out personally after you read up on conditions.


----------



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

Gofish2day said:


> Hwy 19 near Trinity Texas in Feb / March if you have a boat. There is some pretty good fishing under the bridge if not.


We can't fish from the bank???


----------



## longstride (Apr 20, 2013)

*Slow retrieve*

We picked up over 30 whites last weekend in a creek.The water is cold,fish are cold.We saw several boats casting rattle traps,ripping them through the water.Those guys caught a few,we drifted with the wind dragging rooster tails along the bottom and did much better.One female in the bunch.


----------



## Bbfish (Oct 27, 2014)

longstride said:


> We picked up over 30 whites last weekend in a creek.The water is cold,fish are cold.We saw several boats casting rattle traps,ripping them through the water.Those guys caught a few,we drifted with the wind dragging rooster tails along the bottom and did much better.One female in the bunch.


Which creek is this??


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

longstride said:


> We picked up over 30 whites last weekend in a creek.The water is cold,fish are cold.We saw several boats casting rattle traps,ripping them through the water.Those guys caught a few,we drifted with the wind dragging rooster tails along the bottom and did much better.One female in the bunch.


Couple buddies caught a bunch of males in the In San Jac. The males a definitley are staging, the females should be soon to follow.



Bbfish said:


> Which creek is this??


The fish are on the move. Any feeder creek of the Trinity north of the lake and San Jac north of the lake should be holding some fish. Move around and watch depth finder. If not try longstrides method or slow troll until you locate a group of fish.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am a curly tail grub user, but I have had my best luck at a medium retrieve rather than slow crawling on bottom lately.


----------

